# Does Feliway reall work?



## CDC

Introductions have been going really well so far between my older two cats and new kitten. If he would stop charging at them and pushing his luck it wouldn't suprise me if they let him cuddle up to them. 

However, there is still some hissing and the odd paw swipes which I purely assume is the ranking structure coming into play.

I was thinking of getting some Feliway to just ease the process that last final bit as my older two aren't quite back to their normal selves yet. Also, kitten no longer likes being put back in his bedroom and complains about it a lot.

So before I go and fork out for two diffusers (one for his bedroom and one for the hallway downstairs) - does the stuff actually work and how much might it cost?


----------



## HollyM

You can purchase feliway on ebay at a much more reasonable price, here is the link FELIWAY PHEROMONE DIFFUSER, SPRAYS & REFILLS FOR CATS on eBay (end time 06-Aug-10 17:43:18 BST). The page i have directed you too gives a whole heap of useful advise re feliway. I have not had experience of it myself but if you look here Reviews, Tests of Feliway Diffuser and Refill Vial, you can see four independent reviews of it, which all seem to find it invaluable.


----------



## raggs

One simple answer........YES IT DOES........i think its amazing stuff and we use it all the time, it really does relax the cats, and as the previous post says , get it from ebay as it will cost you a fortune if you buy it from a pet shop. Apart from the diffuser plug in's its also available in a spray bottle which is great if you plan on travelling anywhere and the cats are nervous in a car, a small amount sprayed in there carry pen will def help. good luck...........CHRIS.


----------



## buffie

I fully agree with above.I was a bit sceptical when it was suggested that it would help my ragdoll kitten who had(think it is "had"not "has") behaviour issues. It is now just over 3 weeks and he is a changed cat.Obviously it is not down purely to the feliway but I am sure it has been the tool which has made him respond better to the other treatments we have been using to help him.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: works for our lot & the dog one does to


----------



## tellingtails

Yes Feliway does work- When a cat feels safe, it rubs its head against prominent objects,leaving behind substances called facial pheromones. These pheromones convey a message of security and reassurrance.. Feliway is a synthetic copy of these pheremones and is proven to help reduce or prevent stress-related behavioural and medical problems.

Feliway can be used to help reduce or prevent stress related problems such as:
Urine spraying
Feline urologic problems(cystitis)
Intercat aggression
Excessive licking/over grooming
Reduce stress

It is available in a plug in diffuser prices range from internet price £16.00 to £20 and refill from £8 to £12 and Vet prices again normal vet inflation.

It also comes in a spray in various sizes from £9.00

Hope this info helps I run a cattery and a feline grooming parlour and use it on a daily basis, it really does work.


----------



## hobbs2004

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, but it doesn't work for every cat. If your cat responds, great but that is not a given unfortunately. Def worth a try though!


----------



## CDC

Cool - well i might go and get one (No ebay account unfortunately) just for the kittens room as he really doesn't like being back in the bedroom on his tod (understandable but not very much we can do about it) 

Possibly not too much point in getting a second one as the introductions have gone really well so far and I'm running out of cash this month lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo

We get ours from here free p&p :thumbup: Bestpet Pharmacy - Feliway Diffuser


----------



## CDC

OMG! Went into [email protected] this morning - the diffuser is £36.99!!!

Needless to say I walked away empty handed!


----------



## Dally Banjo

CDC said:


> OMG! Went into [email protected] this morning - the diffuser is £36.99!!!
> 
> Needless to say I walked away empty handed!


:hand: Bestpet Pharmacy - Feliway Diffuser :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dont go to vet or pet shop buy on line Discount Vet Supplies and Animal Supplies for Breeders, Rescues, Pet and Livestock Owners or any online pet pharmacy even ebay they are way cheaper.


----------



## CDC

I had to go in for litter and thought I'd take a look - couldn't believe how much difference there was in the price from some of the online stuff you guys have been posting. 

I'm going to give him another week as I have just bought him a new toy that he is besotted with (a squeaky mouse on elastic you can hang over a door frame - it just wont stay still for him so he has spent the last hour jumping everywhere trying to catch it.) 

Hopefully this new distraction might be enough over night to keep him occupied a bit more and stop him feeling like we dont want him because he's in a room on his tod.


----------



## Dally Banjo

You could always just buy the little travel bottle & see if it works 1st


----------



## buffie

Is that the one with the squeak in it .Meeko has one and loves it




The mouse that is ,not the bottle of travel feliway


----------



## CDC

Lol - yes it does squeak - thing is its a fair way off the ground so he can reach it but he cant get a really firm grip to pull the elastic to the ground so its quite funny watching him look confused as to why his prey hasn't 'died' yet. 

As for the travel feliway - is it a travel diffuser or just a spray?

Either way, at the moment even some of the online stuff is pricey for my 'post pay day but no cash left' situation.

I've just had to fork out £60 for his vaccinations as although it was meant to be part of the RSPCA rehoming package of £105, because he was on anti-inflammatories for a brusied leg they wouldn't give him the second jab so I've had to start the course again at my own expense. (Know I shouldn't grumble as its a charity but when its meant to be included it hits your pocket hard)


----------



## Dally Banjo

Its just in a little spray bottle we use it in the carriers if they have to go to the vets  even [email protected] cant charge that much for it


----------



## raggs

you will save a few shillings buying it online but i promise you its worth every penny..............chris.


----------



## CDC

Dally Banjo - I think the spray bottle was about £26.99 at [email protected] - they are totally extortionate!


----------



## Dally Banjo

:scared: that must'nt be the travel bottle thats only about £8 at bestpet


----------



## peecee

CDC said:


> I'm going to give him another week as I have just bought him a new toy that he is besotted with (a squeaky mouse on elastic you can hang over a door frame - it just wont stay still for him so he has spent the last hour jumping everywhere trying to catch it.)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have the name of this?


----------



## girlyhouse

i found feliway worked brillantly with the cats but not at all with the dogs. have a look on amazon , sometimes its cheaper there .


----------



## CDC

Peecee - I think its called 'batting practice' at [email protected] Its £4.99 and they do a wand and cage style ball with a mouse in the middle from the same range. 

If you put it on a regular door though it will probably be a little too high for a kitten, Ollie's is hooked over the wardrobe as this is about 1/2m smaller than the door so the mouse ends up being about 40cm off the floor for him.


----------



## peecee

CDC said:


> Peecee - I think its called 'batting practice' at [email protected] Its £4.99 and they do a wand and cage style ball with a mouse in the middle from the same range.
> 
> If you put it on a regular door though it will probably be a little too high for a kitten, Ollie's is hooked over the wardrobe as this is about 1/2m smaller than the door so the mouse ends up being about 40cm off the floor for him.


Thanks. I really do hope the feliway works for you if you decide to get it.


----------



## koekemakranka

Doesn't work for mine, for some reason. The vet recommended a pheromone collar, which seems to work very well.


----------



## Chez87

koekemakranka said:


> Doesn't work for mine, for some reason. The vet recommended a pheromone collar, which seems to work very well.


It hasn't really worked for me either. I'm in the process of introducing a new kitten to my cat, and even though I've had the diffuser plugged in about a week, she still seems just as uneasy. Still hissing/growling/slinking around looking nervous.  Where did you buy a pheromone collar? and may I ask in which situation did you need to use it?

I'm really hoping she will get used to the new kitten, its even more frustrating as she has lived with others cats/kittens before and managed to get used to it. But she's lived alone for 2 years now.


----------



## Allysa81

Dally Banjo said:


> :hand: Bestpet Pharmacy - Feliway Diffuser :thumbup:


Wow that is so muck cheaper, thankyou for link!


----------



## Jiskefet

I sometimes think the feliway does not work. But when it is empty I will know at once. A lot more bickering over food, more bullying by Romeo and more stress for Josje.
So it does work for mine.


----------



## buffie

Allysa81 said:


> Wow that is so muck cheaper, thankyou for link!


Its even cheaper here  ...........Feliway Diffuser - Animed Direct


----------



## oggers86

I had 3 running for a few weeks and saw no change in the fighting which was a shame. Maybe it works better on cats who are truly stressed instead of just grumpy with each other.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LynzSweetie

I hope it works because I just ordered it :-S


----------



## donsie

I've found the diffusers are a really good things when moving house. It helps them come out of hiding in lot less time than without it. I use the spray bottles to stop them scratching things, with re-application ever few months or if I notice them scratching. Because the pheromones mimic the ones used for scent marking spraying Feliway on things you don't want scratched makes kitty think he has already marked it, thus no need for him to scratch and mark it again.

The diffuser has moderate success in stopping them when they go through periods of stress that cause aggression (I have two boys who sometimes take things out on one another). In our current house there are too many local cats (a neighbour seems to take in strays and has about 12, plus the normal concentration of pet cats you get in a city suburb). That means my boys don't have any litter critters to chance, and they are more prone to encountering a troublesome unaltered tom then ever before. They lack of hunting opportunity plush the pushy neighbour cats leaves my boys less interesting in running around outside than they have been at other homes in the past, and they take this out on each other sometimes. I only switch on the Feliway diffuser in these times, or when we've had a spate of bad weather that has kept them in and sent them stir-crazy. As I said, it helps moderately. But who knows how much worse it would be without it, I suppose!

I get mine from Zooplus, but am keen to look at the links upthread and see if the prices are better. The things with Zooplus is that they ship free on orders over £19, so that saves a fair bit over other outlets most of the time.


----------



## John Eucist

Does spraying them on iPhone cords prevent them from chewing on it?


----------

